# Änderung Durchmesser Slide Sattelstütze



## Oshiki (18. Januar 2011)

Besteht die Chance das die Durchmesser der Sattelstützen auf zB. 30,9 oder 31,6mm geändert wird?


----------



## FFreak (18. Januar 2011)

In mein AM mit 2011er Rahmen passt eine 31,6mm KS950i ohne Nacharbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Januar 2011)

In meinen 2010er auch - ohne Probleme...


----------



## sloop89 (19. Januar 2011)

An meinem ED 160 geht auch eine 31,6 ohne Probleme.


----------



## rebell74 (22. Januar 2011)

jepp, 
habe ein Slide foreseason in dem ich eine KS900i fahre... ohne ausreiben des Sitzrohres...

... und meine Freundin hat das Stage, bei dem passt die Sattelstütze ebenfalls ohne ausreiben rein.


----------



## ml IX (23. Januar 2011)

Dann müssen die bei Radon auf jeden Fall was geändert haben.
Ich hätte mein ohne Nachtarbeit nur mit roher Gewalt reibekommen. Slide '09


----------



## donprogrammo (24. Januar 2011)

In mein Slide von Ende 09 passt auch problemlos eine 31,6er Stütze. Ich vermute noch, dass es ein Fehler sit, dass da 31,4er Stützen eingebaut werden. Um bei mir die Original Stütze faran zu hindern mußte ich die Sattelklemme mit aller Gewalt schließen. die 31.6er ging sofort rein, und jetzt reicht es den Schnellspanner mit 2 Fingern leicht zuzudrücken.


----------



## greg12 (25. Januar 2011)

in mein 011 slide passt eine thomson elite 31.6 ohne änderungen hinein. 
bei der original 31.4 stütze hatte ich eher dass gefühl die stütze wäre zu klein. musste den schnellspanner ganz schön zu knallen um einen festen halt zu gewähren


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Januar 2011)

Ab der Slide-Forseson Serie (also auch in der kommenden Saison) werden alle Slides nicht mehr 31,4 sondern 31,6 mm Maß haben.


----------



## spacemanue (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Probleme ne 31,6er Stütze in Den 2010 er Rahmen zu bekommen...!
Schade das bei dem Neuen Rahmen gleich nach dem auspacken der Dämpfer kaputt war...


----------



## joscho (6. Mai 2011)

Ausreiben nennt sich der Vorgang. Sollte jede Fachwerkstatt für kleines Geld hinbekommen, da in den meisten Fällen nicht viel mehr als etwas Farbe ausgerieben werden muss 
Schön, dass Radon sich endlich von dem völlig unsinnigen 31.4 Maß verabschiedet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloop89 (7. Mai 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Ausreiben nennt sich der Vorgang. Sollte jede Fachwerkstatt für kleines Geld hinbekommen, da in den meisten Fällen nicht viel mehr als etwas Farbe ausgerieben werden muss




Leider ist das nicht immer der Fall.  Die Werkstatt in meiner Nähe weigerte sich sogar mein Rad anzunehmen, da es im Internet gekauft wurde.
 Ich bekam meine längere 31,6er Stütze nicht komplett versenkt.


----------

